# Best ICD-9 for Tdap 90715



## southbaymed (Jun 22, 2009)

The patient who has ovarian cancer taking chemo.
Dr. recommended Tdap (90715) as weaking immune system during chemo.  Would you know what is the appropriate code based on this situation. V061 was rejected by Blue Cross.???? as preventive.
Thank you for any idea.


----------



## heatherwinters (Jun 23, 2009)

*Tdap*

Maybe the insurance company does not cover any vaccinations.  The denial may not have been prompted by the icd-9 code, it may have been based on the CPT code.  The insurance considers it preventative.


----------



## Teresa Collins (Jun 23, 2009)

Perhaps you could try to appeal the denial and send in the documentation/office notes stating the reason was medical (the weakened immune system due to ovarian cancer treatment) and not preventive.  

Hope this helps!

Teresa Collins, CPC


----------

